# 2 Deer Shoulders -WSM



## yankee2bbq (Jan 12, 2020)

I received two deer shoulders from a friend and promised him I would smoke them for him for some of the meat.  So, here was the plan: cook it like pork baby back ribs, put a rub on it, 3 hours of smoke, then wrap with a  vinegar mop for 2 hours, then unwrap, two more hours of smoke.  Well, that didn’t all go as planned.  Here is what happened: 3.5 hours of smoke and 3.5 hours of wrap time.  That was it.  This turned out great. Here is the recipe for the vinegar mop and rub:
Vinegar Mop
6 1/2 Cups white vinegar
1/2 cup cayenne pepper
2 Tablespoons salt
3 slices of lemon.
Make at least 24 hrs ahead of time.

Rub
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
2 Teaspoons Chili powder
2 Teaspoons Garlic powder
2 Teaspoons Brown sugar
*the above recipes are from the book  Big  Bob Gibson’s BBQ book.
The WSM  was filled with Royal Oak with cherry and hickory wood at 250 degrees
	

		
			
		

		
	


















































Made a Bear samwhich!!!
Thanks for looking.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks great.  Not dry tasting?   Whats your thoughts?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 12, 2020)

Man for sure that looks delicious. Same question as PC, how did it taste?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  Not dry tasting?   Whats your thoughts?





jcam222 said:


> Man for sure that looks delicious. Same question as PC, how did it taste?


Thanks for the likes guys.  No, it wasn’t dried out. It had plenty of flavor too. Not to gamey. I know venison is lean, so it is what it is.  The vinegar mop is awesome!!!! Takes it to another level!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

Man Justin, that sure does look good from my screen. I hope your friend appreciated your smoking. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Man Justin, that sure does look good from my screen. I hope your friend appreciated your smoking.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris! YEAP, he was very thankful!


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 29, 2020)

I’ve been contemplating smoking some deer shoulders. Did you pull most of it like pulled pork or slice a lot of it?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2020)

I'll take one of those off your hands.. I mean, since you have 2 of em and all . :)


----------



## tallbm (Jan 29, 2020)

That looks great, nice work!
The deer I shoot are not over 90-100lbs so no front shoulders like that.
I just debone and use the front shoulder meat for venison sausage grind.  
On hogs I will smoke their front shoulders even if they are little hogs.
Good to see how well yours turned out. :)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 4, 2020)

JBPilot said:


> I’ve been contemplating smoking some deer shoulders. Did you pull most of it like pulled pork or slice a lot of it?


It depends on what my family wants I guess. For this smoke, I did one shoulder pullled the other sliced. 


jaxgatorz said:


> I'll take one of those off your hands.. I mean, since you have 2 of em and all . :)


LOL! Next time bud, next time....


tallbm said:


> That looks great, nice work!
> The deer I shoot are not over 90-100lbs so no front shoulders like that.
> I just debone and use the front shoulder meat for venison sausage grind.
> On hogs I will smoke their front shoulders even if they are little hogs.
> Good to see how well yours turned out. :)


Thanks! My buddy who shot the deer said it was a 6 point buck.  I’ve got the hams too so, I’ll be smoking them up sometime soon!!!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks mighty fine from here!


----------



## JBPilot (Feb 5, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> It depends on what my family wants I guess. For this smoke, I did one shoulder pullled the other sliced.



Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow!!
Looks Great, Justin!!!
I love that Sammy---Horseradish & Provolone!!!
That Farmers Horseradish looks like the same jar as Kelschner's uses.  Is it made in PA?
Beautiful Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Looks Great, Justin!!!
> I love that Sammy---Horseradish & Provolone!!!
> That Farmers Horseradish looks like the same jar as Kelschner's uses.  Is it made in PA?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Bear.  The Horseradish we buy is made in Detroit, 
Michigan.  It’s located in the refrigerated section of a local grocery store.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks great! I haven't done the front shoulder yet but have smoked a few rear quarter roasts, used a basic salt pepper garlic rub and smoked 1 with cherry and the other with a hickory pecan combo. Got them to internal temperature of 125deg and pulled them to rest for 15 mins or so. Both times came out tasting great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thanks for the kind words Bear.  The Horseradish we buy is made in Detroit,
> Michigan.  It’s located in the refrigerated section of a local grocery store.




OK, Thanks Justin!
It reminded me of our local Horseradish----Link>>>products

Bear


----------

